# G15-Guide - HowTo



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

da es doch öfters mal Leute gibt die Fragen zur G15 haben, dachte ich mir, dass ich mal einen kleinen Guide zu der so populären Tastatur schreibe.

*Inhalt:
1. Welche G15 habe ich?
2. Aktuelle Treiber
3. Makros schreiben. HowTo
4. Bekannte Probleme
5. Die Tastatur
6. Spielereien*

*1. Welche G15 habe ich?*

Es gibt 2 Versionen: 

G15 "Classic": Klappdisplay, 3x6 Makrotasten (3x belegbar, M1, M2 und M3), blaue Beleuchtung
G15 Refresh: Festes Display. 3x2 Makrotasten (3x belegbar, M1, M2 und M3), orange Beleuchtung

Im weiteren Guide werde ich die beiden Versionen Classic und Refresh nennen.

*2. Aktuelle Treiber:*

Mit aktuellen Treibern bindet Logitech immer weitere Spiele ein und behebt Fehler.

Treiber für die Classic:

32Bit XP/Vista: Klick
64Bit XP/Vista: Klick

Treiber für die Refresh:

OS selbst wählen: Klick

Anmerkung: Die Treiber für die Refresh werden immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand gehalten. Wie es bei der Classic aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Neuere als obig gepostete sind momentan nicht verfügbar (Stand: 2.01.2009)

*3. Makros schreiben. HowTo:*

Geht es uns nicht allen so? Wir haben die G15 frisch angesteckt, wollen die neuen Funktionen testen, wissen aber nicht wie? Hier also beide Varianten um ein Makro auf eine der G-Tasten zu legen oder eine Verknüpfung einer Taste zuzuweißen.

Variante 1: Schnellmakro
[MR] drücken
G-Taste auswählen
Tastenkombination eintippen
[MR drücken]

Die Taste MR sollte während dem Aufzeichnen blinken. Bei dieser Version werden die Tasten zwar in der richtigen Reihenfolge abgespeichert, die Verzögerung zwischen den Anschlägen wird allerdings außer Acht gelassen.
Dafür kann man das Schnellmakro auch während des spielens erstellen ohne das Spiel oder die Anwendung verlassen zu müssen.

Variante 2: Ausführliches Makro

Dazu öffnen wir zuerst unser Logitech G-Series Keyboard Profiler (LGKP) via Rechtsklick => öffnen auf das Icon im Tray.
Hier wählen wir die Taste aus auf die wir das Makro legen wollen und klicken das Symbol der Taste (Linksklick) an. Daraufhin erscheint ein Menü. In diesem wählen wir "Makromanager..." an. Jetzt sollte ein neues Fenster aufgehen. 
In diesem Fenster drücken wir auf "neu" und geben einen Namen ein. Zuvor gilt es über 2 Einstellungen zu entscheiden: 

-"Verzögerung zwischen Ereignissen aufzeichnen" - Ist diese Option gesetzt wird exakt gespeichert, wann wir welche Taste drücken. Geben wir beispielsweiße den Text "buffed.de" ein und starten später das Makro wird dieser Text in exakt der Geschwindigkeit wiedergegeben wie beim aufzeichnen. Lassen wir diese Option weg bleibt die Reihenfolge erhalten, die Tasten werden aber unmittelbar nacheinander aktiviert.

-"Makroname auf GamePanel anzeigen" - Wählen wir dies aus wird uns später bei jedem drücken der Taste der Name des Makros auf dem Display angezeigt.

Nachdem diese Optionen geklärt wären geht es an das Aufzeichnen welches wir per Klick auf den Button "Aufzeichnen starten" beginnen. 
Es werden Pfeile im Log erscheinen. Der rote Pfeil nach unten symbolisiert das drücken der Taste, der Pfeil nach oben das loslassen.

Wollt Ihr also beispielsweiße den Tastmanager auf eine Taste legen geht Ihr in den Makromanager und stellt die Sachen wie oben beschrieben ein. Hier empfiehlt es sich, die Verzögerungsaufzeichnung auszulassen. Wir müssen aber darauf achten, dass alle Tasten einmal gleichzeitig gedrückt worden sind, da ansonsten der Tastmanager nicht aufgeht. Sprich es muss zuerst für [STRG], [ALT] und [Entf] ein Pfeil nach unten erscheinen bevor wir die Tasten wieder loslassen.

Verknüpfungen auf eine Taste legen:

Hierbei gehen wir wieder in den Treiber (LGKP) und wählen die gewünschte Taste via Linksklick aus und wählen "Verknüpfung zuweisen..."
Daraufhin erscheint ein PopUp mit 3 Feldern. Im Ersten können wir wieder einen Namen für die Funktion wählen. Im Zweiten geben wir das Verzeichnis der Verknüpfung an und das Dritte wird automatisch ausgefüllt. Nachdem wir also einen Namen eingegeben haben suchen wir die Verknüpfung per Klick auf den [...]-Button. Dabei ist es aber ratsam, die Verknüpfung im Installationsordner (C:\Programme\XY.exe) zu wählen. 
Warum nicht eine vom Desktop? Ganz einfach. Diese Verknüpfungen landen öfters mal in einem anderen Ordner oder werden gelöscht. Danach wäre das Makro nichtmehr funktionsfähig.
Zum Schluss noch mit [OK] bestätigen und wir sind fertig.

*4. Bekannte Probleme:*

Mediatasten funktionieren nicht (Play, Pause,...)

Falls Eure Mediatasten nicht funktionieren (Bitte IMMER mit WindowsMediaPlayer testen) gibt es hier eine kleine Hilfestellung, einfach die folgeden Schritte durchführen:


Start => Systemsteuerung => Verwaltung => Dienste, dort den Eintrag "HID Input Service" suchen und doppelklicken. Bei Dienststatus sollte "Gestartet" stehen.
Falls nein den Starttyp auf manuell setzten und starten. Es ist möglich, dass eine Fehlermeldung erscheint. Diese schließen wir.
Anschließen navigieren wir in den Ordner \Windows\Systen32 bzw. System 64 und schauen ob die Datei  "hidserv.dll" vorhanden ist.
Falls nein Start=>Suchen und die Datei suchen. Wurde sie gefunden wird sie in den System32/System64-Ordner kopiert.

nächster Schritt: Windowstaste+R, "regedit" eintragen und bestätigen, zum Ordner 
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HidServ\Parameters"
navigieren. Hier rechtsklicken wir und wählen "Neu" und klicken "Wert der erweiterbaren Zeichenfolge" an. Anschließend wird dieser Wert in "ServiceDll" unbenannt.
Dann doppelkicken wir den Wert und tragen folgendes ein:

Für ein 32Bit-OS: %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll
Für ein 64Bit-OS: %SystemRoot%\System64\hidserv.dll

Nun versuchen wir nocheinmal den HID Input Service zu starten. Wie das geht ist weiter oben zu lesen. Dies sollte jetzt OHNE Fehlermeldung funktionieren.
Den Starttyp setzen wir jetzt wieder auf automatisch.

Die Mediatasten sollten nun problemlos funktionieren. Zumindest in WindowsMediaPlayer und iTunes.

Warum funktionieren meine MediaKeys unter WinAmp nicht?

Hierzu öffnen wir WinAmp und gehen in die Einstellungen. Hier suchen wir den Reiter "Globale Tastenkützel" bzw. "Global Hotkeys" und setzen beide Haken. Nun sollten die Tasten funktionieren. Falls nein die obig genannten Schritte bei "Mediatasten funktionieren nicht (Play, Pause,...)" durchführen.

Foobar2000/FB2K im Display anzeigen
foobar2000 wird nicht auf der G15 Refresh angezeigt als Media Display.

Dazu muss man diese Datei runterladen: Download

Dann die Datei in den Ordner: foobar2000/components verschieben und dann neustarten foobar2000 und fertig.
(Danke an Soramac)

*5. Die Tastatur: *

So, mal zum "handfesten" Teil
Einige Features: Unten findet Ihr kleine Rillen, diese dienen als Führungsschiene für Kabel von Headsets etc.
Desweiteren  die Klappfüße um die Neigung der Tastatur einzustellen.
Der Metallschieber (bzw. Plastik bei der Classic) neben den M1, M2, M3, MR-Tasten dient dazu, die Windowstaste zu sperren (Schieber rechts, leuchtet) oder freizugeben (Schieber links, leuchtet nicht)

Tipp zum lösen der Handballenauflage: Die Clips zusammendrücken, dann lösen sie sich wie von selbst.

Reinigen: Mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher oder ähnlichem unter eine Taste fahren, sie an einer Seite hochhebeln und auf der anderen Seite mit dem Finger festhalten damit die Taste senkreckt aus der Verankerung kommt. 
Die LEDs sind unter einem zusätzlichem "Gummigehäuse" geschützt, diese gehen also nicht so leicht kaputt. Wenn die erste Taste draußen ist können die anderen relativ leicht mit den Finger herausgezogen werden. Danach die Tastatur einfach absaugen und bei Bedarf die Tasten mit warmem Wasser waschen. danach ordenlich trocknen (NICHT auf der Heizung o.Ä. wegen Verformungsgefahr!) und wieder sachte eindrücken bis man ein Klicken hört.

Ratsam ist es, vor dem Auseinander bauen ein Photo der Tastatur zu machen damit man am Ende die Tasten wieder richtig reinbekommt oder die Packung zur Hand nehmen.

*6. Spielereien:*

Wer kennt das nicht? Man will einfach immer mehr rausholen als mit der Standartsoftware möglich ist? Das ist bei der G15 garkein Problem!

Zuerst die wohl bekannsteste Funktion:

Tastatur zur Musik blinken lassen

Ja, das geht. Die Tastatur mit Hilfe kleiner Plugins zum leuchten bringen. Dies funktioniert sowohl mit der Classic als auch mit der Refresh, allerdings NUR mit WinAmp. Hier ein Video wie das ganze später aussieht (nicht von mir!) Klick

WVS runterladen: Klick, hier dann wvs_03014-winamp-setup.exe  laden. (Danke an LoLTroll)
Diese Datei führen wir aus und installieren sie. Danach sollte es in WinAmp zur Musik leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls nein: WinAmp=>Einstellungen=>Plugins=>WVS=>starten

hier noch eine Liste weiterer kleiner, unnützer aber dennoch lustiger "Tools":

TeamSpeak-Applet: Klick
Klassisches Pong: Klick
Maus-Applet: Klick <= Zeigt die zurückgelegte Distanz der Zeigers in m/Pixeln, die Geschwindigkeit in KM/H und Pixel und die aktuelle Position.

Sollte irgendein Applet nicht ordnungsgemäß funktionieren braucht Ihr die passenden Fonds. Diese findet ihr in diesem kleinen Installer welcher sich selbst die passenden runterlädt und installiert: Klick
Danach sollte es funktionieren.


An dieser Stelle weiße ich noch auf ein anderes Forum hin, und zwar http://www.g15-applets.de/. Hier werdet Ihr so ziemlich alles finden, auch wird hier auf die Programme SDK und LCD-Studio eingegangen mit denen man relativ einfach selbst Applets erstellen kann, welche aber den Umfang des Guides sprengen würden.
So, das wars erstmal. Viel Spaß damit, falls Ihr irgendwelche Fragen, Anregungen, Kritik oder sonstiges habt schreibt es gerne.

Noch was: Ich kann leider nicht sagen, ob das hier erklärte auch mit der G11 funktioniert, da mir diese leider nicht zur Verfügung steht. Falls Ihr eine habt probiert es einfach aus und schreibt es dann hier rein, ich werde es dann hinter dem jeweiligen Applet editieren damit es für andere G11-User ersichtlich ist.
Außerdem dürft Ihr gerne fragen, wenn Ihr einen bestimmten Wunsch zu einem Applet habt, ich werde es dann auch noch hinzufügen.

Grüße,

Asoriel


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

-Update 1: Kleine Fehler korrigiert, WVS neu verlinkt (Danke an LoLTroll)
-Update 2: Displayanzeige für Foobar2000 hinzugefügt (Danke an Soramac)


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Die G15 refresh hat 3x2 Makrotasten, die sich 3fach belegen lassen. So als kleiner Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2009)

jopp, ich weiß. Die G15 Classic hat 3x6 die sich auch jeweils 3x belegen lassen.

Danke, wird editiert.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe du hasst mich jetzt nicht, aber du hast WVS falsch verlinkt, jedenfals wenn du für Winamp erklärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

wow cool 

/vote for sticky


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2009)

Netter Guide, blöde Frage: Funktionieren ein paar Spielerein davon auch mit der G11? Also das mit den leuchten-LED's zum Beispiel?


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Ist ja, geil da überlegt man sich glatt doch sich eine G15 zu kaufen.
Obwohl ich mehr wet auf die Maus lege, Tastatur ist bei mir schon mehr als 5 Jahre alt.
Standardtastatur, nicht mal Mediatasten oder so.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Leider funktoniert WVS nicht, man findet keine Datei zum Starten nur den Ordner mit unützlichen Dateien.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Leider funktoniert WVS nicht, man findet keine Datei zum Starten nur den Ordner mit unützlichen Dateien.



wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: falsch verlinkt.

geh mal auf http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.p...ckage_id=232534 und saug dir da den wvs_03014-winamp-setup.exe  

Damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm.. nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist im Ordner garnichts mehr.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

hast du Vista? da funktionierts bei mir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bei meinem Laptop mit XP gehts ohne Probleme


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Ne XP 64

Wenn du das installiert, wo ist das Programm denn?.. es gibt nur die Uninstall Datei


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2009)

Also funktioniert das WVS mit der G11 jetzt nicht?


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also funktioniert das WVS mit der G11 jetzt nicht?




Hab ne G15.. kann dir leider da nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

ok bei XP 64 wundert mich kaum was *g*

Aber hast du auch das oben beschriebene befolgt?



> WinAmp=>Einstellungen=>Plugins=>WVS=>starten



respektive du hast die exe runtergeladen und das WVS unter winamp/plugins/wvs installiert?


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ok bei XP 64 wundert mich kaum was *g*
> 
> Aber hast du auch das oben beschriebene befolgt?
> 
> ...




Ja, aber wo finde Ich das Winamp/plguins und start daß


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Ach ist das die Datei ohne BIld?

Ach egal jetzt, funktoniert eh nicht.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

du startest das Plugin direkt IN Winamp

dafür einfach Options -> Preferences -> Plugins -> Untermenü "Visualisation" -> WVS auswählen und auf starten drücken


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> du startest das Plugin direkt IN Winamp
> 
> dafür einfach Options -> Preferences -> Plugins -> Untermenü "Visualisation" -> WVS auswählen und auf starten drücken




Schuldige, aber wo ist das Options Preferenc Plugins?


Hab da nur  CopyToAmsnScripts_0.97rc1, Fonts, images, mappings


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schuldige, aber wo ist das Options Preferenc Plugins?



ich habs dir mal versucht per Sreenshot zu zeigen


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Ahsoooooooooooooooooooooooo......... bin total falsch,a lso hab das Progamm net ma, danke !


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Ah jetzt gehts, sieht zwar cool aus, aber nicht so der Brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Netter Post!

*Vote 4 Sticky!*


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2009)

hui, viel Resonanz in kurzer Zeit. Das mit WVS tut mir Leid, ich werde es später ersetzen, hab im Moment nur leider keine Zeit. Wird spätestens heute Abend berichtigt sein.



LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hasst mich jetzt nicht, aber du hast WVS falsch verlinkt, jedenfals wenn du für Winamp erklärst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, ich hasse dich dafür nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh, wenn man mich auf Fehler hinweißt da man selbst meist nicht alle findet. Ein Guide mit Fehlern taugt nämlich nichts.

edit: Update 1 released 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Patchnotes" siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin immernoch dafür das dieser Post sticky gemacht gehört! 

*Push*


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2009)

vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss dann aber ein Moderator lesen und entscheiden


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Naja, hoffentlich schaut bald mal einer rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Übringens, mit dem Display von der G15 müsst Ihr ganz vorsichtig sein beim sauber machen, wenn Ihr nur mal mit einem Papierzettel drüber geht, können gleich viele große Kratzer draufkommen, wie es mir eben passiert ist. Man kann sie leicht weg polieren mit einem feuchten Tuch, aber wenn man es ins Licht hält, ist es deutlich zu sehen.

Also seid Vorsichtig! Es ärgert nur ein.


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Jo is Nice und das Forum is noch NEISER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was die da mit den LED's bateln....Pwnage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe mal knapp 20 Applets mit meiner G11 getestet, und kann jetzt mit Sicherheit sagen das kein einziges damit funktioniert... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde mir dann wohl doch die G15 holen müssen damit ich in den Genuss davon kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2009)

Es lohnt sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern ist mir meine Razer Lachesis endgültig verreckt nachdem ich doch einige Probleme hatte. Jetzt hab ich mir die G9 geholt und find sie klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (6. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Blacktempel (7. Januar 2009)

Hi, hab mir in dem forum den Hinweis zum installieren von Applets durchgelesen und mir den TS-Viewer runtergeladen, aber leider sagt mir das programm dass es eine ActiveX-Komponente nicht erstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

ich zitier mal rest2178 von g15-applets.de, dessen Lösungsansatz find ich recht einfach zu verstehen:



> Dann hast du wahrscheinlich die loglcd.dll nicht auf deinem PC.
> 
> Du must die loglcd.dll in das System verzeichniss kopieren und sie Registrieren.
> 
> ...



Grüße,

Asoriel

edit: Solltest du ne Fehlermeldung bekommen => Rechner neu starten.

edit2: Huups, die Datei vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick mich


----------



## Blacktempel (8. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich zitier mal rest2178 von g15-applets.de, dessen Lösungsansatz find ich recht einfach zu verstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, danke, wärst du so gütig mir zu sagen wo ich ein skript finde dass bei g-tasten druck einen youtube-film pausiert-weiterlaufen lässt?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

tut mir Leid, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. So gut kenn ich mich mit Skripten nicht aus, als dass ich da eben eins machen könnte. Meine Rechere bei Google hat leider auch nichts ergeben.


----------



## Blacktempel (8. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> tut mir Leid, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. So gut kenn ich mich mit Skripten nicht aus, als dass ich da eben eins machen könnte. Meine Rechere bei Google hat leider auch nichts ergeben.




Naja, egal, danke trotzdem für die mühe!!!

Edit: so habs probiert auch mit neustart allerdings mag er immer noch nicht mögen wollen, ich hab mal die Fehlermeldungs angehängt.


[attachment=6441:screenshot.3.jpeg]


----------



## Zaino (8. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hier noch eine Liste weiterer kleiner, unnützer aber dennoch lustiger "Tools":
> 
> TeamSpeak-Applet: Klick



huhu,
wie funktioniert das genau? wo muss ich was einfügen?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

Einfach die G15_TS_INFO.exe starten. Das Applet ist NICHT sichtbar wenn kein TS läuft. Sobald du TS anmachst kannst du es an deinem Auswahlknopf an der Tastatur sehen.

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (8. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Einfach die G15_TS_INFO.exe starten. Das Applet ist NICHT sichtbar wenn kein TS läuft. Sobald du TS anmachst kannst du es an deinem Auswahlknopf an der Tastatur sehen.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> 
> ...




/push ich brauch ne lösung :/


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

Sorry, ich hab den Edit mit der Fehlermeldung nicht gesehen.

Hier mal eine Anleitung von B0mB3R welcher das Applet erstellt hat:



> Run-time error `429`:
> 1. Kopiert die LogLCD.dll in euer "System32" Verzeichniss. Im Normalfall ist das "C:\Windows\System32\". Unter Vista 64 Bit ist dies "SysWOW64" .Und lasst sie 1 mal im Programmordner drin, zur Sicherheit
> 2. Jetzt müsst ihr die DLL noch Registrieren, das geht mit der Eingabeaufforderung (Start > Ausführen) dort gebt ihr dann "regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\LogLCD.dll" ein und klickt auf OK.


----------



## Zaino (9. Januar 2009)

gibt es auch noch andere tools? ich hab bis jetzt nur den Team speak viewer
und noch ne frage wie kann ich einstellen das der monitor nicht immer wechselt z.B. nach Stoppuhr
also das ich manuell einstelle wann die wechseln ganz deaktivieren möchte ich die Stoppuhr nicht.


----------



## Niranda (9. Januar 2009)

Hast du schonmal Scripts für die Tastatur geschrieben?
Die Software bringt ja so eine FUnktion mit... ich würd mich gern mal ransetzen, aber weiß nicht wofür... XD


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2009)

Nein, ich hab noch keine Scripts geschrieben. Damit kenne ich mich leider nicht genügend aus.

@Zaino: Welches Plugin bzw. für welche Funktion willst denn eins haben?

Das mit dem Umstellen machst du wie folgt: In den Treiber gehen, dort auf Einstellungen => Gamepanelmanager. Dort das oberste Symbol anklicken (Logitech G15 Tastatur-LCD) und beim Umschaltalgorhytmus auf manuell stellen. Fertig.


----------



## Zaino (9. Januar 2009)

Ah cool danke ist jetzt alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit.
Ich habe jetzt mal bischen gegoogelt, und hab mir noch ein
Bf2 tool geholt ist sehr praktisch^^
Ich weiss nicht was es sonst noch so geben könnte,
gibt es auch ein icq tool?
und wie mache ich es, dass ich mit den media tasten Winamp steuere?


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Winamp-Tasten sollte schon direkt im Guide erklärt sein (oder hab ich das vergessen)?

Jedenfalls musst du in den Einstellungen die Global Hotkeys (Globale Tastenkürzel in der deutschen Version) aktivieren (beide Haken setzen).

ICQ-Tool gibt es soweit ich weiß. Allerdings ist das für ICQ 5.1 und selbst da recht verbuggt. Hier trotzdem mal der Link: Klick mich

Heute und morgen hab ich keine Zeit mehr, ein neues zu suchen, aber am Sonntag oder Montag mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (9. Januar 2009)

jo das wäre nett, jo ich hab icq6 und, wenn es selbst bei icq 5.1 verbuggt ist,
dann warte ich lieber bis eine neue Version rauskommt.


----------



## Zaino (10. Januar 2009)

Huhu ich bins nochmal,
Ich weiss irgendwie immer noch nicht so richtig wie ich ein paar applets zum laufen bekomme.
Ich habe mir das applet Netspeed runtergeladen aber weiss nicht wie ich es zum laufen bekomme.
In der Rar Datei ist zwar eine exe aber wenn ich die starte passiert nichts.
Es sind Dateien wie include, lib, patch, src und noch ein par einzelne Dateien.
Die .exe datei ist halt auch noch da aber, wenn ich die starte läd er halt kurz
aber es passiert dann halt weiter nichts.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2009)

ok. Nachdem du die .exe gestartet hast ist NICHT das Applet auf dem Display aktiv, sondern das, welches zuvor schon aktiv war, soll heißen, dass du mit dem Knopf links vom Display (bei der Refresh) erst noch das Applet auswählen musst.
Wenn du willst, dass das Applet sich beim Systemstart mitlädt, entpacke den gesammten Ordner irgendwo hin und zieh eine Verknüpfung der .exe in Start => Alle Programme => Autostart


Edit: *WICHTIG:* Der aktuelle 3.X Treiber ist für die G15 verbuggt! Es ist nicht empfehlenswert, diesen zu installieren da er viele Probleme verursacht (u.a. gehen die G-Tasten nichtmehr!). Behaltet also Euren 2.X und wartet, bis eine neue Version (funktionsfähig) herauskommt. 
Sobald diese verfügbar sein wird, werde ich es hier natürlich melden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Dann hab ich wohl gestern Glück gehabt beim Treiberupdate *gg* Bei mir funktioniert noch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2009)

na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs leider erst bemerkt, als der Treiber schon drauf war (Welches OS verwendest du?)

Nach einiger Recherche hab ich gelesen, dass noch einige andere die selben Probleme haben, daher hab ich erstmal davon abgeraten. Schließlich funktioniert mit 2.X auch alles wunderbar.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze Vista HP 32bit Version und wie gesagt, ich hab keinerlei Probleme, es ist sogar ein netter kleiner RSS Reader hinzugekommen (kommt mir gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und sonst funktioniert es bei mir persönlich jetzt sogar besser, hatte vorher einige Probleme beim LCD Manager der sich öfters aufgehangen hatte.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2009)

ach, na dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verwende Vista Ultimate 64Bit. Der RSS-Reader ist natürlich klasse, das stimmt.


----------



## Zaino (11. Januar 2009)

Achso, ok jetzt läuft endlich alles xD 
gibt ja echt jede menge krams für die Tastatur.
Ich habe mir noch Netspeed, das Bf2 applet und den
Taskmanager geholt.^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

So, der aktuelle Treiber sollte nun funktionieren und keine Probleme mehr machen, daher empfehl ich, auf die 3.X-Version zu wechseln.


----------



## Zaino (17. Januar 2009)

Gibt es jetzt eig schon ein applet für icq 6?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

ich hab gestern gesucht, noch hab ich keins gefunden, sorry. Aber mit dem alten konnte man über das Display direkt im Spiel antworten


----------



## Zaino (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte eins für 5.1, aber das ging nicht.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (27. Januar 2009)

Danke Super Geilo nun Blickt meine Tastatur! mega Hammer scharf!


aber das Problem ich wen ich winamp start kommt immer bla bla Meldung eben das Blicken ist Nicht Aktiviert! 

gehe ich halt kurz ins menu und mach es an aber wen ich das mache geht meinen Play/pause  Taste auf der G15 nicht mehr,

das Lied fängt kurz an und hört wieder auf aber die Stop Taste  geht ohne Problem aber wen ich wieder auf start drücke spring das leid nur kurz an! und hört Gleich wieder auf! 

dann muss ichs halt mit der maus starten ...... das nervt halt wen man gerade spielt! ^^ 


Das Problem hab ich nicht wen ich das Blicken auf der Tastatur aus mach.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

hmm...könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich die beiden Plugins gegenseitig stören, da die Mediakeys ja auch über ein Plugin laufen. Beim spielen finde ich das geblinke aber eh recht störend. Was du aber machen könntest: Leg dir in Winamp Tastenkombinationen für Play/Pause/etc. an und speicher diese auf deinen Makrotasten, kannst ja durchaus auf M2/M3 legen sollte M1 schon voll sein.


----------



## Averino (28. Januar 2009)

Ist es möglich den Display von der G15 Classic auf Blau zu ändern?
Und wen ja, wie ?


----------



## Ogil (29. Januar 2009)

Naja - nur durch Modding. Gibt da diverse Seiten die Beispiele zeigen und sicher auch Anleitungen geben. Aber das heisst in jedem Fall, dass die Tastatur zerlegt und Teile ausgetauscht/hinzugefuegt werden muessen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, das Display der G15 Classic ist an sich schon blau. Das der G15 refresh kannst du aber auch auf blau modden. Hört sich irre an, aber das Display ist durch 2 orange LEDs beleuchtet. Wenn du diese beiden durch blaue austauschst, hast du den von dir gewünschten Effekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings solltest du darauf achten, möglichst die selben wie die Original zu verwenden, um eine "fleckige" Ausleuchtung zu verhindern.


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2009)

Hier ist se blau: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R6PMdPkTjeI

oder hier in grün: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CsRw1XVlHa8&...feature=related

Sieht recht geil aus, will auch haben, aber weiß nte wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

naja, ich denk, dass ich bei orange bleib. Sollte ich aber jemals meinen, die 6 (!) Jahre Garantie wären mir nichts mehr wert wird sie blau.


----------



## Ogil (29. Januar 2009)

Ach - so ein bissl LED-Tauschen - das merken die doch garnicht im Garantiefall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mal meine Reclusa untersuchen - vielleicht kann ich da auch die Tastaturbeleuchtung abaendern und ans gruen meiner Maus anpassen. Ist ja irgendwie alles blau heutzutage, weil anfangs blaue LEDs "cool" waren bzw. einfach ungewoehnlich weil es noch nicht so lange blaue wie gruene oder rote gibt. Man koennte natuerlich auch mehrfarbige LEDs einbauen und irgendwo noch einen Umschalter einbauen, mit dem man dann die Farbe aendern kann. Hmm...


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

hmm...da hab ich erst ein Projekt gefunden, wo einer seine G15 mit diversen Farben gemoddet hat. Wenn ich die Seite finde, poste ich sie natürlich.

ach ja, hier: www.g15-mod.com   

Finde ich recht schick, wäre mir persönlich aber zu bunt. Ich bleib bei orange. Meine G9 ist auch auf orange gestellt. Einzige meine Löschen-Taste quitscht ein wenig, ich werd sie mal ausbauen und ggf. etwas schmieren. Vaseline (in SPARSAMEN Mengen) ist da ein Geheimtipp.

edit: Und schon ist sie wieder wie eh und je 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averino (29. Januar 2009)

Achso sollte ich noch Sagen das Display meiner G15 ist Weiß.
Wie könnte ich das auf Blau ändern?


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

achso, dann hast du die Alte, oder?

Falls ja hast du hier ein wirlich top Tutorial: Klick mich

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averino (29. Januar 2009)

Super, ja hab ich, wollte mir die neue G15 nicht kaufen weil mir das designe nicht zu sagt.
Deswegen hab ich überall nach der alten gesucht. War noch Orginal Verpackt

Und Danke.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

naja, einige meinen, die Alte sei besser aufgrund der vielen Makrotasten. Ich hatte auch zuerst die Alte, welche vor vielen Jahren damals direkt nach Release gekauft wurde. Als dann nach ca. 3 Jahren die "Neue" rauskam und meine doch schon einiges mitgemacht hat, hab ich mir die Refresh gekauft.

Ohne die Alte schlecht reden zu wollen - sie ist eine der besten Tastaturen - gefällt mir die Refresh doch besser. Warum genau? Naja, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich. Mir genügen jedenfalls die 3x6 Makrotasten vollkommen.

Mal sehen, wenn die G19 rauskommt schau ich sie mir auf jeden Fall mal an. Wenn sie dann ca. ein halbes Jahr nach Release günstiger geworden ist schaff ich sie mir vielleicht an, aber nur vielleicht. Je nach Zustand der Refresh. Die alte G15 hängt am 2. PC.


----------



## Averino (29. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, einige meinen, die Alte sei besser aufgrund der vielen Makrotasten. Ich hatte auch zuerst die Alte, welche vor vielen Jahren damals direkt nach Release gekauft wurde. Als dann nach ca. 3 Jahren die "Neue" rauskam und meine doch schon einiges mitgemacht hat, hab ich mir die Refresh gekauft.
> 
> Ohne die Alte schlecht reden zu wollen - sie ist eine der besten Tastaturen - gefällt mir die Refresh doch besser. Warum genau? Naja, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich. Mir genügen jedenfalls die 3x6 Makrotasten vollkommen.
> 
> Mal sehen, wenn die G19 rauskommt schau ich sie mir auf jeden Fall mal an. Wenn sie dann ca. ein halbes Jahr nach Release günstiger geworden ist schaff ich sie mir vielleicht an, aber nur vielleicht. Je nach Zustand der Refresh. Die alte G15 hängt am 2. PC.




Mir gehts eig. um 100% ums ausehen


----------



## Averino (30. Januar 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich ebenfalls die G15 geholt, aber er hat ein Problem sein LCD ist nicht Weiß oder Blau sondern Gelb/Weiß.
Was könnte er tun um das wieder zu reparieren?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Januar 2009)

Averino schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat sich ebenfalls die G15 geholt, aber er hat ein Problem sein LCD ist nicht Weiß oder Blau sondern Gelb/Weiß.
> Was könnte er tun um das wieder zu reparieren?


Das Ding zurückgeben?^^


----------



## Averino (31. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Das Ding zurückgeben?^^



Wie den, er hat sich die Gebraucht gekauft es handelt sich um eine G15 CLassic.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

ist das Problem eigentlich behoben? Man könnte neue LEDs einlöten was bei der G15 nicht wirklich schwierig ist.

Und zum Thema Treiber: Die aktuellen Treiber sollten sowohl mit der G15 refresh als auch mit der G19 (selber Treiber) ordnungsgemäß funktionieren. Selbes Spiel übrigens auch bei G9 und G9x.


----------



## Joker1904 (13. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin mit meiner Problematik !! ich habe mir die G15 gekauft und natürlich auch sofort angeschlossen ist auch soweit alles supi nur wenn ich Musik abspiele und eine taste  Drücke zum beispiel die Stop taste dann hängt sich mein PC auf !!! und reagiert nicht mehr !! habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte ? 

Mein System 

Win XP

Gruss Joker1904


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

ja, das ist wohl der richtige Bereich. 

Von so einem Problem hab ich noch nie gehört, klingt aber nicht lustig. Ist das bei jedem Player so oder nur bei bestimmten?

Welchen Treiber verwendest du? Eventuell macht der gemeinsame Treiber der G15/G19 wie bei vielen anderen auch Probleme, unter Vista waren die Bugs aber behoben. Wenn du einen 3.XX, besonders den Vorgänger des 3.01.180 hast, kann das durchaus daran liegen. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, solltest du einen 3.x-Treiber verwenden, diesen zu deinstallieren, CCleaner laufen lassen und einen 2.x (am besten 2.00.171) verwenden. Der hat die selben Features wie der 3.x, nur fehlt der RSS-Reader und die G19-Unterstützung.


----------



## Zaino (13. März 2009)

Huhu,
Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile ein icq6 applet?


----------



## Max der Orc (14. März 2009)

Ich meine nicht


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

der Entwickler hat die Arbeit am ICQ-Applet eingestellt, da ICQ wohl absolut programmier-unfreundlich ist, daher wird es wahrscheinlich auch in Zukunft keins für ICQ6 geben.

Für Miranda und Trillian gibt es aber tolle wenn du da drauf umsteigen möchtest. Bei Miranda kannst du dann wohl auch direkt im IRC chatten, und das alles in einem Programm.

Hier mal die Homepage: www.miranda-im.de


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2009)

Jeder der Windows XP nutzt, hat sicherlich foobar2000 als Media-Player.

Ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Musikplayer für Windows XP. Mit seinem Pluginsystem kann man sich seinen Player so gestalten wie man möchte (nicht nur äusserlich, sondern auch in Bezug auf Funktionen), und zugleich brauch die Software kaum Ressourcen.

Und um auf das Thema zurück kommen.

foobar2000 wird nicht auf der G15 Refresh  angezeigt als Media Display.

Dazu muss man diese Datei runterladen: Download

Keine Angst, kein Virus oder Sonstiges.

Dann die Datei in den Ordner: foobar2000/components verschieben und dann foobar2000 neustarten - fertig.


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (14. März 2009)

ich find fuer musik von native instruments traktor 3 am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann haste direkt nen paar equalizer mit drin und anderen schnickschnack.


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

ist aber weder Freeware noch brauch ich sowas bei meinem Einsatzgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an Soramac, ich werde das in das Tutorial übernehmen.


----------



## Zaino (15. März 2009)

Danke für den tipp mit miranda.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

ach ja, nicht zu vergessen: Hier natürlich der Link zum Miranda-Plugin: Klick mich


----------



## Zaino (15. März 2009)

Öhm,
Was ist denn der Unterschied "unicode version" und "ANSI version"?

Grüße


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

keine Ahnung, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich hab die "Unicode" genommen und damit funktionierts wunderbar.


----------



## Zaino (15. März 2009)

ok dann hol ich mir die auch einfach.^^


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Erschlagt mich aber ich nutze für Mp3s,WMA und teilweise sogar Videos den WMP 11.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

öhm ja gut, warum auch nicht? WMP wird von der G15 eh standartmäßig unterstützt.


----------



## Terandolus (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir geht das mit dem Blinken nicht, XP Home Edition 32 Bit, G15 Refresh, Winamp installiert Plguin in Winamp gestartet, any help ?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

Installier WinAmp mal neu. Hat bei mir damals geholfen, dann die Prozedur nochmal von vorne.


----------



## Terandolus (13. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Installier WinAmp mal neu. Hat bei mir damals geholfen, dann die Prozedur nochmal von vorne.



Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden, ich habe Winamp installiert dan dieses Plugin ( wvs_03014-winamp-setup.exe) und dann Winamp gestartet, Optionen->Einstellungen->Plugins->Plug-Ins->Visualierung->WVS: mylcd.sourceforge.net [vis.wamp.dll] und dann unten auf Start, so dürfte es doch passen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

ja, so sollte das hinkommen.

sollte es nicht gehen kannst mal bei g15-applets.de vorbeischauen, die kennen sich noch nen Tick besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (13. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, so sollte das hinkommen.
> 
> sollte es nicht gehen kannst mal bei g15-applets.de vorbeischauen, die kennen sich noch nen Tick besser aus
> 
> ...




Okay dann werde ich es nochmal probieren, Danke für deine Hilfe soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es bei dir funktioniert, schreib es hier nochmal bitte. Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht bin aber ehrlich gesagt zu faul da grad rumzuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute auch die G15 bekommen und das gleiche Problem, dass schon einer ein paar Seiten vorher hatte.
Allerdings funktioniert die Lösung bei mir nicht wirklich.

Und zwar kommt immer wenn ich ein Applet starten will die Fehlermeldung "Runtime error 429: ActiveX component cant create object."

Hab dann versucht die "LogLCD.dll" in den SysWow64 Ordner zu kopieren und mit regsvr zu registrieren aber dann kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:
das Modul "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\LogLCD.dll" wurde geladen, der Aufruf an "Dllregisterserver" ist jedoch mit dem Fehlercode 0x80020009 fehlgeschlagen."

Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate.
Weiß jemadn was ich tun kann?

Edit: Ok habs, die cmd als Admin ausführen und dann gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

